# Case 85xt Skid Steer 2003 FOR SALE



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

2003 Case 85XT - For Sale
- Very capable large frame machine, will load tri-axles, push a 10' pusher, large snow bucket, etc..
- Factory cab and heat
- H-pattern hand controls
- Good solid overall shape, some minor typical cosmetics such as some tears in the seat
- Runs strong, no known issues, selling due to moving to later model machine

$17,500

Located on north shore of MA. Call or text with inquiries: nine seven eight - 270-6007


----------

